# no referal letter from E Medical



## Haadka (Jun 10, 2014)

So I did the medical check for myself weeks back, no worries for me. It says:

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department.

BUT

now I want to organize the check for my wife and son. 

I am getting this message when I click on "Organize your health examinations"

Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later

I tried to copy the HAP ID from the URL on the page and go to a page that ends with:

/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

That didn't go well too, it says:

A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry.

I am abroad and No CO has been assigned yet.

Help me please!


----------



## morani (Sep 5, 2014)

I am facing exactly the same issue except that i've been assigned a CO and he asked me to carry out the medicals.. 
I sent him two emails in the last 10 days about this issue but he hasn't replied as of now. I'll call him on Monday if i didn't get any reply till then....


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Why dont you just go to the clinic with the HAP ID alone (even without referral letter)....at the clinic you still get to fill a medical history form anyway (which is pretty much what the referral does)....

Also, there have been cases on the forum of people that went for medicals with only their TRN and they were able to get it done.
Don't forget that the clinic has access to eMedical as well...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

semaaustralia said:


> Why dont you just go to the clinic with the HAP ID alone (even without referral letter)....at the clinic you still get to fill a medical history form anyway (which is pretty much what the referral does)....
> 
> Also, there have been cases on the forum of people that went for medicals with only their TRN and they were able to get it done.
> Don't forget that the clinic has access to eMedical as well...


i am facing the same issue, only difference is that in my case a newborn has been added into the application and i dont know her HAP ID... i even checked with the clinics, they said referral letter is a must. Only HAP ID wont suffice. therefore, i emailed my CO to atleast provide me a HAP ID and i can generate referral letter from emedical..


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, things change. There was a time when one could do medical with just TRN (Most people that frontload docs and medicals do this).
Your CO will eventually respond.


----------



## morani (Sep 5, 2014)

Yea, they need referral letter for appointment. HAP ID is not enough.
@Waqar, how much does this health examination cost nowadays in Pakistan??


----------



## Haadka (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok guys, finally I've found a solution and managed to get the referral letters.

Here are the steps:

- Go to this website https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/medical-service-provider-changes.htm

- Get the email address in the middle of the page (that starts with [email protected])

- Send an Email to that address, explaining your situation and with the following information for each applicant ( Names, Date of Birth, passport number, TNR - which is the same for all)


They are very helpful, they will communicate with you and somehow fix the problem so that you can access eMedical Client again.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Haadka said:


> Ok guys, finally I've found a solution and managed to get the referral letters.
> 
> Here are the steps:
> 
> ...


Great.


----------



## morani (Sep 5, 2014)

The "organize your health examination" link in the immi account is working today. i was able to print referral letters for the whole family.


----------



## Haadka (Jun 10, 2014)

They have updated the login page of e-visa, after you log in:

Current issues

*Health examinations
Some clients may be experiencing issues when clicking on the ‘Organise your health examinations’ link from ImmiAcccount. If this does not work, please try again after an hour. If this is still unsuccessful, please email [email protected] and our staff will assist you to access eMedical Client to complete the required steps to organise your health examinations. *


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Haadka said:


> They have updated the login page of e-visa, after you log in:
> 
> Current issues
> 
> ...


i got the letter anyways, thanks for sharing


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

morani said:


> Yea, they need referral letter for appointment. HAP ID is not enough.
> @Waqar, how much does this health examination cost nowadays in Pakistan??


Medical fee Rs.5500 in cash.
Medical fee Rs.4000 in cash 5-11 years of age
Medical fee Rs.3500 in cash below 5 years of age


----------

